# finally



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well just got my tank finally. A 70 gallon perfecto corner bow front. It is kind of a goofy corner taank where the 90 degree corner is actuallt cut off. like a V with a flat bottom. On the back side I'm drilling 4 holes this weekend for an overflow and return and for a closed loop system for more water flow through the tank. Also hooking part of the closed loop too a undergravel filter in reverse. I beleive this will polish the water some and work to add calcium to the tank through the sand bed. 
I'm building my lower cabinet a little larger than the tank to accomidate a 20 long tank. The sump is kinda complex I've built. A 20 long will have a water flow off overflow tower to bioballs to skimmer area to bubbletrap to return. On the other side of return I have a refuge set up with part in the 20l and part in a 10 gallon tank I connected to it. In the refuge I'll grow cheato and a couple other algeas. If my figures are right with live rock I'll have close to 68 gallons of water total volume. 
For lighting I built a hood that will eventually house a 250w 10k MH, then going to run 2 ho acentics in front and back and 2 screw in PC 50/50 on the side edges. I believe that will give me the best all around lighting for under $150 with a really broad and balanced spectrum range.
Is there anything that I have missed? Or anything someone could suggest to maybe better the setup? Thanks 
P.S. maybe by X-mas I'll be able to get a fish


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Other than undergravel filter it sounds like a nice setup on paper. Should do well in reality as well. You could not pay me to put an undergravel filter in a marine tank. While it was acceptable years ago they are heavily frowned upon now. Will cause more problems than it's worth trapping detritus.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe I'm mistaken but won't a under gravel filter hooked up in reverse send water flowing through it and up and out of the sand? If so will this still cause detritus to build up? I was kinda hoping the oppisite would happen and it would decrease it in the sand bed. not too sure though.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

No, It will blow the sand all over your aquarium. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

You shoudl nto do an under gravel filter. YOu can do a reef ready tank by drilling homes in the bottom. (I stress this is nto a good option cause drilling holes in the bottom is very difficult and should only be done by a professional. In most cases it is impossiable and I would suggest against it) I would purchase a tank with the holes already built in. If not then use a hang on overflow kit. 

The basic premis is to have water flow from the top of the tank out to a sump and then have water pumped up from the sump back to the tank. It is nice to do this in the tank itself using pre-drilled holes but it can be done in other ways.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

jasno hey thanks for the replies. I think I'll probably take your and reefnecks advise on the undergravel filter. As for the holes in the tank I can do that myself. I have made a few telescopes in the past out of pyrex glass and have drilled holes in each. The bottoms of most tanks have tempered glass for strength which makes them much stronger but can also make them shatter when they do break. I'm gonna drill the holes in the back side because all the plumbing will fit there easily and be out of veiw. I'm hoping to get enought circulation to hopefully not have to run power heads in the display tank.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

i dont no much about marine tanks,but by your description, i think its a bad idea.and if it didnt work, neither would your 70-gallon tank.70 gallons get pretty expensive


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

would i be able to put a 6 inch goldfish in a 10-gallon tank?what do yall think?


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Holes in the back can be done I guess. Not sure how you plan on routing everyhitng. If you have a sketch let us see it for comments. It is best to set it up so that the water being pulled out of the main tank and into the skimmer is coming from the surface water of the tank. Reason for that is because the surface is where you see the biggest build up of protien. 

Then if you put a skimmer in the sump you can put a lot of the crap out of the water.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.melevsreef.com/closedloop.html This is basically the idea for the closed loop and the overflow. Although this link is for a non drilled tank it is pretty close to what I'll be doing. The top 2 holes will be for the overflows. I'll have them piped on the inside to pull water off the top. One will go to the sump while one will be for a closed loop. As for the returns they will go through the bottom 2 holes with a Tee fitting afterwards. Then I hope to direct some of the water to the front corners and some towards the center front. I feel the front corners might become an issue otherwise because the water might not move there much.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well I got the holes drilled. Ended up with 2 X 1.5" holes on top 1 X 1" hole in middle and 2 X 1" holes in the bottom two corners. I figured this way I'll have the top two for overflows. The middle will be a return from the sump. the bottom two I'll put a wave maker in to vary the flow back and forth. I did put a couple good chips in two of the holes but epoxy should fix them.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

In response to hoofclopson : Why would you want to put a 6 inch goldfish in a 10 gal tank ? It'll stress the fish and kill him. Anything is possible with a 70 gallon tank. Water parameter would be better and the biological and chemical balance of a larger reef tank 50 gallons & up) will be much steadier than those in smaller tanks. I'm not attacking you but your comments did sound kind of ignorant, IMO.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

hoofclopson said:


> would i be able to put a 6 inch goldfish in a 10-gallon tank?what do yall think?


Ugh, no, first of all. Second of all, why th H3LL would you hijack this thread for that.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

i have 3 6 inch goldfish in a 30 gallon. (kinda off topic, i know)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

poopadadoop said:


> i have 3 6 inch goldfish in a 30 gallon. (kinda off topic, i know)


And you are proud of this method of torture?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/water-hole/15307-attention-my-fishy-comrades.html


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL, this is a old post.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> And you are proud of this method of torture?


Don't be stupid, he is just asking a question. This is what this forum is for, not to give snotty answers. You don't have to flare up. Besides, I am sure if he did get a goldfish, he would be bringing it to a better place.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Kyoberr said:


> Don't be stupid, he is just asking a question. This is what this forum is for, not to give snotty answers. You don't have to flare up. Besides, I am sure if he did get a goldfish, he would be bringing it to a better place.



Calling an adult "Stupid" is a good way for a snot nosed kid to get banned! I suppose you too torture you fish? He asked no question, He just made a statement about his overcrowded tank!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Kyoberr said:


> Don't be stupid, he is just asking a question. This is what this forum is for, not to give snotty answers. You don't have to flare up. Besides, I am sure if he did get a goldfish, he would be bringing it to a better place.


*shakes head* on Kyoberr's response to Reefneck... 
Oh boy, here we go .......

BTW - I will come to Reefneck's defense on this one ...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Yah i agree with ice and reefneck kyoberr is a stupido


----------

